# Customer Request Upgraded Workmanship Warrantey



## Oasis Roofing (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a commercial job, its about 10,000 feet. We are doing a class A slip sheet fanfold and 60mil Pvc system. The customer wants a 20 year workmanship warranty. There has to be a significant price increase, with some type of maintenace contract with yearly inspections. What Do you think?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Change the specification to a 20 year specification which likely would require a full tear off depending on manufacturer. Then charge them for a 20 year NDL warranty. 

You can't issue a 20 year on a 10-15 year specification, and a layover is usually a 10-15 year specification. I think Versico has a 20 year lay over specification but if I recall may require two layers of ISO. What you have proposed is a 10-15 year specification. No way you can issue a 20 year warranty.

Now if you are not certified by any manufacturer, get certified and allow them to hold the liability on the roof. Also inform the customer that a requirement of the warranty is an annual maintenance agreement for you to inspect the roof twice annually for the duration of the warranty.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What Grumpy said, except I don't think Versico will even do a 20 year no matter what you put down over the original roof. Tear off, tear off, tear off. Use the manufactures ISO and have them issue the 20 year NDL warranty. 

As far as maintenace contract with yearly inspections these are great, we generally offer these on smaller jobs that we warranty. We only go up to 10 years though on the maintenance and inspections and its X amount of dollars for each year and covers x, x, x items (minor touch up items) does not cover damage, acts of nature, ect. 

Figure on about 2 hours of time per each visit plus a bit for materials used. Of course if you need to add more for travel then do so.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

2 hours may or may not be fair depending on the size and detail of the roof. For example it'll take longer to walk a modified roof than a single ply roof because there are 75% more seams in a modified roof. A roof with one pipe will take less time than a roof with 100 pipes, since each one should be inspected. 

I just checked Versico for their lay over warranty... It doesn't really say if a tear of is necessary or not. I've always assumed it is but someone told me it wasn't with versico <shrug> i still am not sure http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/605187-Reroofing-Brochure-10_10.pdf


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I don't know what system your installing and can only comment on the PVC that we install. We are able to overlay an existing system, say an EPDM or an existing tar and gravel, with the proper releif cuts. Install the 4 or 16oz slip, I prefer the 16. Bigger is better but where you are installing fanfold I am assuming you are going over a tar and gravel which is fine so you can save cost by sticking with the 4oz! We can install directly over the slip on an existing single ply or fanfold with a gravel roof. Our mechanically fastened 60mil can then be warranted for 20 years. The NDL offers material, workmanship, and labor to repair if needed. We have a 100sq minimum price for that warranty which is 1200.00. We can purchase the warranty for a 10sq project if needed but it costs a minimum of 1200.00. 

I along with Grumpy and GT would also use this opportunity to upsell a fully adhered system, a full tear off w/taper, or a new deck and a mechanically fastened system depending on the building. We all know a properly installed PVC system will hold for 20years. Fully adhering or tapering may not be in the budget and your are most likely relying on the existing taper to do the job which is fine. 

Obviously your customer is concerned about their roof. They are willing to pay for the PVC upgrade and a service contract. It is in YOUR best interest to give them the NDL warranty. That way if their is a major defect the manufacturer will cover it and it won't come out of your own pocket. Labor on a 100sq roof replacement is too costly to take that liability on your own. That kind of repair usually ends in court! Plus you can tell your customer that when you are finished a factory rep will inspect your work, not the local I.C.C. Inspector that knows nothing about roofing. Upon inspection the factory rep will write the warranty! At this point you have officially taken the ball and handed it to the manufacturer thus limiting your liability. You can charge them above and beyond for your service inspections and you should! What that price is, is up to you. Sometimes you can get on fedbizopps.gov and researce contract prices. There are allot of unlimited quantity/unlimited dollar contracts that have service warranties attached to them. It is public record and they have to tell you. Most CC's are happy to talk if you explain your situation. 

Honestly, I would sell the NDL warranty. Take the 400.00 a year to walk their roof. Once the warranty work is signed, if a repair is necessary the manufacturer will pay for it after your 2 year sevrice obligation to the manufacturer is over. After the 2 years is up the roof is basically on cruise control anyway. Hence the 2 year service agreement with the manufacturer.

Then again I am assuming your certified through the manufacturer. If not, your taking a big risk on the manufacturers product not failing. If it does fail they will put it on YOU as improper instalation and improper maintianance. Good luck fighting that.

Typically if you come to the table with a 100sq project a manufacturer is more likey to sign you up. If your just chasing spec's and trying to break into the Gov. market locally (schools, post offices, etc.) those boys are pretty loyal to their existing installers. Although this is the time of year to upend your compitition. Most manufacturers evaluate, eliminate, and take on new companies between December and March. So pick two or three systems and go after them. Good luck!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> 2 hours may or may not be fair depending on the size and detail of the roof. For example it'll take longer to walk a modified roof than a single ply roof because there are 75% more seams in a modified roof. A roof with one pipe will take less time than a roof with 100 pipes, since each one should be inspected.
> 
> I just checked Versico for their lay over warranty... It doesn't really say if a tear of is necessary or not. I've always assumed it is but someone told me it wasn't with versico <shrug> i still am not sure http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/605187-Reroofing-Brochure-10_10.pdf



I just picked the 2 hours as an example. Generally we only sell the maintenance contract on roofs with out NDL so typically they are 40 sq or less. It would be up to the OP to decided his own rate. We know nothing at all the specifics of the roof.

I'll be honest I can't find hardly anything I'm looking for on any of the manufactures web sites. Most of the time all I do there is submit job approvals for details its easier for me too look in a book. I also just heard the other day they changed some details on the 20 year warranty.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> Typically if you come to the table with a 100sq project a manufacturer is more likey to sign you up.


 Don't be so sure on that. JM wouldn't return my multiple emails and phone calls. I was bringin a 100 square system, oh well.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> I also just heard the other day they changed some details on the 20 year warranty.


 Versico did. I can email you the new "Warranty matrix" if you 'd like.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure if you want to send it on over. I really dislike the Versico web site, half the time you can never find what your looking for and have to call Tech to get an answer.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Really? I thought their site was pretty good. 

PM me your email address again. I am sure I have it somewhere, but not sure where.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Its better then a number of them. Still leaves a lot to be desired. Will do on the email.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sent.


----------

